# Rabbit Head's New Comic: Brutal Planet!



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm posting pages of a comic I'm working on. Only five pages finished so far, so I'll just splooge the whole thing here.

If you want, You can see more art in my galler here (Some NSFW, so have the SFW filter on if you don't wanna see that stuff.) Artwork Gallery for thecomicman -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 2, 2016)

The cheetah girl (I missed her name) is absolutely precious. *_*

Eyeballs are delicious and nutritious. If not a little gross.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 2, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> The cheetah girl (I missed her name) is absolutely precious. *_*
> 
> Eyeballs are delicious and nutritious. If not a little gross.



That's Karen. She's generally the spunkier of the two, I'm legitimately really happy you like her! 

Also, green wyverns tend to go for the eyes first, be it fighting or eating.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 2, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> That's Karen. She's generally the spunkier of the two, I'm legitimately really happy you like her!
> 
> Also, green wyverns tend to go for the eyes first, be it fighting or eating.


I kind of want to see a green wyvern wearing a jaunty little eyepatch now. Hmm.

Sarah reminds me of a Sarah I knew in college, who preferred lounging around and watching WWE matches instead of doing school things. I guess I'm just more drawn to Karen since I like cute things. :3


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 2, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> I kind of want to see a green wyvern wearing a jaunty little eyepatch now. Hmm.
> 
> Sarah reminds me of a Sarah I knew in college, who preferred lounging around and watching WWE matches instead of doing school things. I guess I'm just more drawn to Karen since I like cute things. :3



That is pretty much the perfect description of Sarah, really. Well, Sarah works out, too, of course. She needs to keep up her physique somehow.

Karen was designed to be the cuter and more charismatic one, but I have a friend who thinks Sarah is the hotter one.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 2, 2016)

Design wise (from what I saw in your gallery), the girls remind me somewhat of the main characters from the old anime Dirty Pair. Except, you know, as cats. Hopefully Sarah and Karen are better at whatever jobs they do! ^^;


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 2, 2016)

Seems pretty interesting so far. It gives me that Borderlands feel.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 2, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> Design wise (from what I saw in your gallery), the girls remind me somewhat of the main characters from the old anime Dirty Pair. Except, you know, as cats. Hopefully Sarah and Karen are better at whatever jobs they do! ^^;



Tbh, I've never actually watched dirty pair, but I've been meaning to check it out. But I know OF dirty pair and can say that the outfits are a bit of an indirect inspiration. 

Honestly, they are more inspired by Fred Perry's Gold Digger.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice. It's kind of got a post-apocalyptic feel to it, but like if society had just started on an irreversible downward spiral rather than the hard "After" we usually see.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Owleri (Mar 6, 2016)

I really like those wyverns~
This looks very interesting so far, the characters look really fun c:


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

Bounty hunting is a dangerous thing, if it's a dead or alive kind of job, I got a friend who could make a rather "especially brutal" Hand Cannon for ya


----------

